# Dragon*con



## Iffy350 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure if this goes here or in the con section but since its not technically a fur con I figured I would post it in the off-topic. I was wondering if any Atlanta area furries were going to go. I was thinking about going if there were some fur suiters but if I remember correctly the furry community didn't show up in strength for dragon*con last year.


----------



## Conker (Sep 2, 2011)

Why's there a "*" in there?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not going because I'm 1023710498720343 miles away from wherever the hell it may be. What IS dragoncon anyway?


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm not going because I'm 1023710498720343 miles away from wherever the hell it may be. What IS dragoncon anyway?


Ultimate nerd con thing, I'm guessing. About dragons.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohh great, just what we need...a scalie con...

If you excuse me, I must grab my pitchfork and torch.


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 2, 2011)

The South Eastern United States equivalent of Quakecon or Comicon. Apparently their expecting 45,000 in attendance this year.


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ohh great, just what we need...a scalie con...
> 
> If you excuse me, I must grab my pitchfork and torch.



Not a fur con. Read before posting.


----------



## William (Sep 2, 2011)

I went to DragonCon when I lived in Atlanta and had a blast. I can't go now, but anyone in that area should really look into it.


----------



## Flippy (Sep 2, 2011)

I went last year saw a blue canine suiter. My friend is there this year and just sent me a picture of 4 kickass MLP suiters. So there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What IS dragoncon anyway?


The Voltron of nerd conventions.


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

DragonCon is essentially an all-nerd convention. Sci-fi, comics, fantasy, video games, etc. That's the expression I got while I was there. Lots of cosplay, furries sometimes, but oddly enough not a lot of anime fanatics.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm living in the heart of midtown right now (I could walk there), but I'm not attending because:

1) I don't have a lot of money ATM
2) I'm really busy with school ATM

Anyway, Dragon*Con is just a big nerd convention in Atlanta every year on labor day weekend.


----------

